# First KCBS cookoff



## cheech (Jul 15, 2006)

I was able to attend my first KCBS cook off here in Grand Rapids.

I was in heaven, that many smokers in one place I about passed out. It was awesome to be able to learn from all the pros.

I could not believe how willing everyone was to share information and tips.

This was awesome, I highly recommend that if there is an event close to your home that you should attend one of these events.


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 16, 2006)

Cheech,

I'm sorry I didnt know you were going.

I (we) had a couple friends there that would have eagerly shared info, and food!

Glad you had a good time


----------



## cheech (Jul 16, 2006)

I have information overload right now.

What a wonderful event. I would have loved to meet additional people. I spent all day there and still did not get to meet every one.

It sure got me "fired" up to try some different things/technics.

I hope your friends did well let me know how they did when you find out


----------

